
Show HN: An online drawing tool that lets you change colors via MIDI controller - rhklein
http://www.h3nk.com/midi.htm
======
pmoriarty
I use mididings[1], which is a set of python bindings for receiving,
transforming, and sending MIDI.

Using it xdotool[2], I've done things like used various MIDI controllers to
send keystrokes, mouse movements, and mouse clicks to various applications
that I use.

You could potentially use this setup to control GIMP, Inscape, Krita, or other
drawing applications.

[1] - [http://das.nasophon.de/mididings/](http://das.nasophon.de/mididings/)

[2] -
[http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/](http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/)

------
mikkergp
This is pretty cool, I think in general we need more novel forms of input in
computing. We've been stuck with a mice and keyboard for too long.

Combining with some of the things pmoriarty mentioned, I wonder if you could
make this more widely useable.

------
FraKtus
That's great! I would like to see somebody using this solution while being
synchronized with the beat of the music.

